
Creating iOS 12 Shortcuts with JavaScript and Shortcuts JS - joshfarrant
https://medium.com/@JoshFarrant/creating-ios-12-shortcuts-with-javascript-and-shortcuts-js-942420ca9904
======
joshfarrant
Hey HN!

I’m very excited to release something I’ve been working on for the last month-
or-so, Shortcuts JS.

Since Shortcuts was released with iOS 12 earlier this year I’ve been really
interested in the idea of building Shortcuts with code, rather than with the
Shortcuts app. After a bit of hacking around I figured out a way to do it, and
so started building Shortcuts JS.

Hopefully this is something that others find as useful as I do!

Happy to answer any questions!

------
walterbell
Is there a way to search for shortcuts that are publicly shared via iCloud?
There have been a few articles with lists of public shortcuts, but there's no
equivalent of a directory or search engine for discovery of shortcuts or
workflow automation ideas. A similar issue exists with iOS application-
specific URLs for deep-linking on device.

We also need a guide for application developers who are exposing interfaces
via URLs or Shortcuts, if only to recommend interface patterns that have
proven valuable in many workflows.

~~~
felipemesquita
Check out [https://sharecuts.app](https://sharecuts.app) It’s still invite
only for uploading your own shortcuts, but there are many tagged examples for
you to browse.

------
iwebdevfromhome
How is this different from the Scriptable app ? That uses JS to interact with
siri.

~~~
joshfarrant
Scriptable allows you to run JS inside a Shortcut and interact with some of
the devices APIs from within that JS.

Shortcuts JS allows you to build Shortcuts using JavaScript, which you can
then Airdrop (or otherwise share) to your iOS device. That .shortcut file is
then automatically imported into the Shortcuts app and the Shortcut you built
with JS is then on the device exactly as if you’d have built it through the
app. No JS ever runs on your phone using Shortcuts JS.

Shortcuts JS and Scriptable are solving different problems and don’t have any
crossover at all.

Hope that helps clear it up!

